# R32 wipers



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

just thought I'd post my findings...it's monsoon season again, and being the extremist that I am, went and found the absolute largest blades that can be fitted. After some fitting we found that the largest blade sizes usable on the R32 are:

drivers side: 600mm
passenger side: 550mm
rear: 450mm

The rear probably could take a 500mm if the windshield fluid squirt nozzle wasn't in the way. The arm also seems a bit small - if they went big, a single 600mm could wipe more than a tiny arch out of the rear.

And...I can't use anything but cheap basic blades. Everything fancy includes various spoilers and whatnot. These are unusuable to me - Korea is LHD, so everything is backwards on my car. And hence, the downforce spoilers actually lift the blades when installed on an RHD car. That was somewhat amusing and a waste of £40 as I had to bin them and go with standard Bosch blades...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I run bigger wipers on mine. Can't remember the sizes (did it last year). You're spot on about the rear ones limited size.

If it's any help I find that my longer LH blade can rub on the bonnet so will fit a smaller one next time. I'll have to measure mine to see if they're the same size as yours.

Also I run 'beam' style wipers on mine. They do have spoilers on them but I'm sure that Bosch do them without.


----------

